
An architecture of diversity for commonsense reasoning (2002) [pdf] - headalgorithm
http://www.jfsowa.com/ikl/McCarthy02.pdf
======
sgt101
If anyone is interested in this then I think that Patrick Winston's Genesis
group/project is a good place to see where things have got to.

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/genesis/index.html](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/genesis/index.html)

